
Secret Origins of the Batman: The Haunting of Robert Kane - smacktoward
http://www.dialbforblog.com/archives/391/
======
orionblastar
When the comic industry was young, they borrowed from each other. How else can
you explain Shazam! aka Captain Marvel has some of the same powers as
Superman?

They still copy, Deadpool Wade Wilson was a rip-off of Deadshot Slade Wilson.
Sometimes they just change names and appearances.

I created original characters for a comic book, but they were too boring to
print. So being original does not always work.

"Good artists borrow, great artists steal." Picasso

